# Pine Burl



## Trux (May 30, 2011)

Picked up this piece of pine burl root earlier this spring, it looked like it had been laying around for a few years- cut a slice off today to see what the insides looked like- I don't know what you would call this type of turning but I kind of like it. It has some tung oil on it but still needs to be finished- smelled good while working with it too.:wink:


----------



## paintspill (May 30, 2011)

hey can i borrow that for my pith project? well a piece of it anyways.


----------



## bensoelberg (May 30, 2011)

That is a great looking natural edge winged bowl. Great find!


----------



## David Keller (May 30, 2011)

Very cool!  I'll bet it still smells fantastic, and it sure looks great as well.


----------



## greggas (May 30, 2011)

Nice find...have fun


----------



## Trux (May 30, 2011)

Thanks for the responses and the name of turning-"natural edge winged bowl"- It did make the garage smell nice- I'll have to try another one now-lol.


----------



## robutacion (May 30, 2011)

In all my long years working and living around pine trees, I've seen only a hand full of Pine Burls that can be called such but, yours will top all the ones I've seen so far.

That piece you've got there, is a very, very rare find, I doubt you will ever find another like that, in your life time (I will be glad if you do...!:wink

I don't think, you could have turned it or made a display/decorative piece, using any other shape, the whole surface (in and out) of the burl is to precious to waste into savings/sawdust, and while I can understand why some exclusively pen turners, see it as a shame not to have been cut up as pen blanks,:frown: I can also understand why sometimes ,that decision is not taken that likely as nothing will compare to the burl sliced where all surfaces are expose, particularly the "full" inside area on the burl.

Another fact is that, if I was the one to find it and had decided to cut it into pen blanks for sale, as soon as you advertise anything with the word PINE in it, you are pushing a wheel-barrow full of lead, up a steep hill...!.
Most wouldn't even look and others would buy it if the price was very cheap and sell it as Burl from something else but never pine, that I can guarantee to you...!

Even with all its "rarity" tag, asking for more than a couple of dollars per blank, you would be called a full.  On the other hand, any pen blank cut from those areas with all those pretty eyes, and in the hands of these same people, would be put in a high-end kit and would have a price tag of between $200 and $400 (at least) and marked as some rare exotic burl material from Mars, (possibly)...!  How do I know...??? I've seen it done, at regular basis with other woods...!:wink::biggrin:

Nevertheless, I'm glad you kept it in one piece (I mean 2 pieces) but now that you've got half done like that, you can use the other half to do smaller stuff, including some pens, if that pleases you...! 

Good luck...!

Cheers
George


----------



## PaulDoug (May 31, 2011)

You did the right thing with that piece of wood.  Just plain beautiful!


----------



## RandyMarsh (Jun 5, 2011)

Very nice Trux.  I've never turned a pine burl...


----------



## Hubert H (Jun 5, 2011)

Nice find.  George Valentine is right on the money.  I have worked with wood for 44 years and have never seen a piece of pine like that.  Glad you found it.  Have fun.  HWH


----------



## Trux (Jun 5, 2011)

hubert said:


> Nice find.  George Valentine is right on the money.  I have worked with wood for 44 years and have never seen a piece of pine like that.  Glad you found it.  Have fun.  HWH


I have to agree and I'll keep my eye open for more:wink:,you never know what may turn up-this whole Burl was in the middle of a old closed logging road and I almost didn't pick it up-glad I did. I still have about 3/4 of the Burl left to make other things with.


----------

